# My Bosnia and Herzegovina trip summer 2007



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Welcome in B&H I am Home:nuts: :banana: *

*Jablanica+Jablanica= Jablanica lake*








Jablanica 








































new motel








































Jablanica lake 

*Konjic*
























Villa in Konjicu I like it :cheers: 








Neretva (River)








rebuilding the old bridge of Konjic

*Mostar*

























































































































*Sarajevo the capital of BiH:banana: *

































































































































































more pics on: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1102/1249277753_5e38387f82_b.jpg

Your sister?

Great pics Hercegovac:cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The scenery is beautiful, like many other Balkan countries. Surely a great tourism potential here.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

Lovely pictures! These views portray a place of charm and quaintness .... except for the exceptionally ugly yellow Holiday Inn Hotel in one picture!


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

BiH-x said:


> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1102/1249277753_5e38387f82_b.jpg
> 
> *Your sister?*
> 
> Great pics Hercegovac:cheers:


Jup:cheers:


----------



## hercegovac_nin0 (Sep 9, 2007)

phillybud said:


> Lovely pictures! These views portray a place of charm and quaintness .... except for the exceptionally ugly yellow *Holiday Inn Hotel in one picture!*




They are renovating it.








more pics and info about the holiday inn project on:http://www.sa-c.info/projects/3


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

phillybud said:


> Lovely pictures! These views portray a place of charm and quaintness .... except for the exceptionally ugly yellow Holiday Inn Hotel in one picture!


Its become somewhat of a symbol of the city, despite... or maybe _because_ of its ugliness.

But yeah, its in the process of being renovated:

Here's a general view:










And this is how the end result will be:


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

Great Pics hercegovac_nin0!


I was just there about two weeks ago (Sarajevo & Mostar) but it seems you got much better weather. :banana:


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

^^So when's the Alpe Adria photo thread coming up?


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

BiH-x said:


> ^^So when's the Alpe Adria photo thread coming up?



Well, I left Slovenia today, and am now in Munich. I'll be in Europe till the 15th of November, and will then return to NYC. Since this laptop doesnt have the balls (or the software) I wont have that thread ready till late November (gotta see the family for Thanksgiving, plus I'm sure there is a mountain of work on my desk by now  )

Sorry...


----------



## BiH-x (Jul 22, 2007)

Dont worry about it, Im glad you even consider taking the time to post the pictures at all

I hope the weather was better in Slovenia than it was in Bosnia lol.


----------

